# Meerforellen - Das erste Mal am Wasser...



## bloozer (3. November 2016)

Hey, 

heute war ich zum ersten Mal überhaupt auf Meerforellen los. Konnte es nicht glauben, als ich nach ca. 2,5h eine (braue) Meerforelle von 63cm gefangen habe. Der Fisch durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen...

Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass ich unwahrscheinlich viel Seegrass immer am Haken (Drilling) hatte. Fast bei jedem Wurf. Was kann man dagegen machen? 

Und wie kann ich gezielt auf Dorsch angeln? Gleicher Köder (z.B. Snaps) - aber dann mit Grundführung?

LG, bloozer


----------



## Stulle (4. November 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen - Das erste Mal am Wasser...*



bloozer schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> heute war ich zum ersten Mal überhaupt auf Meerforellen los. Konnte es nicht glauben, als ich nach ca. 2,5h eine (braue) Meerforelle von 63cm gefangen habe. Der Fisch durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen...
> 
> ...



Petri Heil 

Einzelhaken helfen da.

Ja snaps ist gut für Dorsch, in rot/schwarz orange/gelb usw ehr etwas langsamer führen an manchen Tagen aber auch mal das mittelwasser absuchen.


----------



## CaptainPike (4. November 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen - Das erste Mal am Wasser...*

Einen Trick hat mir dieses Jahr ein Angler auf Rügen gezeigt: Am Anfang des Vorfachs wird ein zusätzlicher Drilling angebracht der einfach ohne alles lose vorm Vorfach hängt. Dieser sammelt dann einen Großteil vom Kraut ein und der Haken am Köder kriegt nicht mehr so viel ab


----------



## Stulle (4. November 2016)

*AW: Meerforellen - Das erste Mal am Wasser...*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Einen Trick hat mir dieses Jahr ein Angler auf Rügen gezeigt: Am Anfang des Vorfachs wird ein zusätzlicher Drilling angebracht der einfach ohne alles lose vorm Vorfach hängt. Dieser sammelt dann einen Großteil vom Kraut ein und der Haken am Köder kriegt nicht mehr so viel ab


Der is gut, aber nur wenn man nicht Gefahr läuft dicht am Grund/steinen zu angeln.


----------

